# The BLD Stories Thread



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

So I was thinking we could have some fun and start a chain where we each post a random string of 6 or so letters and the next person to post in the thread would post what they would memorize for that scenario, and then post another string of random letters for the next person.

Rules: If your memorization is not a story or image, but just a string of words or something else, don't bother posting. This is for entertainment and these types of memo are not usually interesting to read. Feel free to embelish the stories/images more than you usually would when solving to add comedic value.

Also note: I think I speak for most people when I say that Y and Z are not commonly used letters for BLD, so use them if you wish, but it might be good to avoid them.


So I'll begin. I asked my coworker for a string of six letters and he gave me JDHAKD.

For this I would memorize Paul McCartney slamming away on a piano singing "Hey Jude" (JD) while Hagrid (HA) from the Harry Potter books desperately tries to hold up King Dedede's (KD) hammer to stop him from crushing Paul. All the while Paul is oblivious.

And for the next person:

JVBUIV


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2010)

JV BU IV

A jive dancer (JV) is doing his thing quite well when he suddenly kicks a miniature bus (BU). The miniature driver of the bus freaks out and careens the bus off to the side and crashes into a rolling IV rack with an IV bag attached (that's intravenous saline or something).

Not very interesting I know, but those images don't combine super well for me.

I'll post the letters from one of my previous funniest image locations, and see what others would have gotten with the same combinations 

QINBPS


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 10, 2010)

This one is cool, i'll just memorize a Qinbps.

What ? You don't know what a Qinbps is ? :-D

Seriously, I use the colors of my pieces, so I can't really awnser.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are sexual references allowed (shall be put in a spoiler for those not wishing to read)?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> QINBPS



I'm walking then "*Q*U*I*ET!", I turn around to see a bunch of people on a *N*ude *B*each playing *P*lay*S*tations. I probably wouldn't have it like that as I prefer a maximum of four pairs per location, but this does work quite well.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the images people are posting, but...

we need more letters to keep this going 

SKTFRJ


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

A *SK*eleton is attacking a *T*rans*F*ormer and he *R*un *J*umps to escape.

DFJRNV


----------



## aronpm (Dec 10, 2010)

famous deaf rubiks (DF) is in a jar (JR) being serenaded by Rick Astley (NV)

BSAKHF


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

*AK*47 covered in *BS* and then it breaks in *H*al*F*.

LEXDBG


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> LEXDBG


 
A *LE*opard attacks a 3 foot tall version of the Barad-Dur tower from LOTR (*XD*). Next to the tower a *B*or*G* is trying to assimilate Lord Sauron's evil eye.

RTVADU


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 10, 2010)

Arrrg Chris!!!!!

now i can start all over again...

EDIT: here was my initial post, just use Chris' *RTVADU* for the next story

uhm... I do not have my pieces coded with letters so I will use a translation matrix based on starting the lettering of corners on UBL

LEXDBG

LFU
BRU
FLD
URB
LBU
UFR

would give me the following

The SPANISH KING is in his BATHROOM playing with TRAINS and REDSMURF is stuffing a SQUEEZE IT up his ***


To enable people with other "codes" for the pieces to contribute shouldn't we list sequences of 6 positions?
For some this gives letters, for other it may be a specific image per location.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> A *LE*opard attacks a 3 foot tall version of the Barad-Dur tower from LOTR (*XD*). Next to the tower a *B*or*G* is trying to assimilate Lord Sauron's evil eye.
> 
> RTVADU


 
*R*a*t*e *Vadu*!
I'd picture Vadu as something similiar as Darth Vader . VADU WANTS TO BE RATED! GIVE HIM A THUMB UP!

I can't really do this authentically because I normally memorize in German  Although I did have one English sentence in my last memo (MultiBLD)...well, it was half English:

IRLDCMJHKG:

*I*n *r*eal *l*ife *D*an *C*ohen *m*akes | *j*eden *H*und *k*omische *G*eräusche.

The German obviously starts at the '|'.
It means: every dog weird sounds.
So I pictured something like: In real life Dan Cohen makes every dog do weird sounds. 

What would you guys memorize for this string of letters?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> RTVADU



There is a *R*o*T*ting body, it *VA*porises and a *DU*ck replaces it.

EPODGR


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Edge permutations have the OD of a gorilla.
XIWADF


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> IRLDCMJHKG:



*IR*on, *L*ea*D*, gUess, *J*ubba the *H*ut, *K*on*G*.

Chris: You would notice a lot of my pairs are the same as you would probably choose. When I was starting with pairs if I ever got stuck I used your website as a reference. I would just like to say thanks and I really appreciate you putting together this page . http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> XIWADF


 
Invisible Girl (XI) (Fantastic Four) stands naked and embarassed as Wario (WA) watches her while drinking Duff beer (DF)

VSHOQK


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

riffz said:


> VSHOQK


Hmm this is a bit complicated for me as V, Q and Y share the same sticker. U and Z also share the same sticker.
Quicksand with either santa or a prostitute sinking and a Viking watching laughing at him/her.

PFMSJW


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> PFMSJW


 Un pet sur la FM, est-ce "J'y vais" ?
(A fart on the FM radio, does it mean "I'm leaving now" ?)

HODJBR


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

Homer Simpson (HO) is on the turn tables (DJ) when a bear (BR) suddenly dives across the table and mauls him.

DSLXRW


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Cubenovice,

That's a good point. For anyone not using letter pairs then take the letters listed as locations written in Speffz. Just list your memorization of those locations.

@Zane, glad you found the site useful!

As to the letters:
DSLXRW

The *D*eath *S*tar (in miniature) shoots a guy sitting on a toilet taking a MASSIVE dump (*LX* - for laxative). ... Let's call them... leavings, from the guy on the toilet, splash all over a guy sitting in and trying in vain to row a *R*o*W* boat across the ground.

I just had the following letters in one of my solves:

TFUWGN


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol.

A chunk of tofu (it has limbs, eyes, mouth, etc, and looks similar to those stone blocks from Mario) is wearing a "University of Waterloo" shirt and suddenly gets blasted with an energy beam from Gohan (Dragon Ball Z).

I need a better image for UW :\

USUWSU


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

*U*nited *S*tates flag *U*nder *W*ater, however under the flag is a body, she is *SU*e.

MCLAIF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> MCLAIF



A circus e*MC*ee drops the Teletubbie *LA*a-laa off the E*IF*fel tower, who screams all the way down.

GRKRNV


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

There's something glowing in the *GR*ass (it's *KR*iptonite). Then out of nowhere *N*a*V*y officers appear and blow it to peices.

KDMWKX


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

King Dedede (KD) is using a Mech Warrior (MW) to steal gold from Fort Knox (KX).

PJBFOJ


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> King Dedede (KD) is using a Mech Warrior (MW) to steal gold from Fort Knox (KX).
> 
> PJBFOJ



pjb, fudge.

Yeah I tend to just memorise the letters or just think of a word that sort of sounds like about 4 letters at once. No sentences or anything 

PXTRKJ


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> I need a better image for UW :\


 
I really like my UW image. I basically picture this:






I don't picture the stand, the sphere is on the ground directly. Also, David Blaine can roll it around and control the ball kind of like a gerbil ball. He usually rolls over and crushes the object next to him.


----------



## riffz (Dec 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I really like my UW image. I basically picture this:
> _picture_
> 
> I don't picture the stand, the sphere is on the ground directly. Also, David Blaine can roll it around and control the ball kind of like a gerbil ball. He usually rolls over and crushes the object next to him.


 
That is PERFECT. Thanks!


----------



## Marcell (Dec 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> PXTRKJ


Egy *P*on*GY*olás *T*ö*R*ök keresi a *K*i*J*áratot.
= 
A Turkish man (török) in morning dress (pongyola) is looking for the exit (kijárat).

KIJARA


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

Marcell said:


> Egy *P*on*GY*olás *T*ö*R*ök keresi a *K*i*J*áratot.
> =
> A Turkish man (török) in morning dress (pongyola) is looking for the exit (kijárat).



lol that's a funny image



> KIJARA


 
A six foot tall *KI*te crashes into a giant 8 foot tall *JA*r of mayonnaise. On the other side of the jar, a starved and hungry *RA*ncor from Star Wars is trying desperately to rip through the plastic of the jar for some mayonnaisey deliciousness.

Here's another funny one that just came up in one of my BLD solves:
FRKTXP


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> FRKTXP


*F*ranklin *R*oosevelt *k*icks *T*yler in his *x*ylophone *p*ants.
Next: PQFRNV


----------



## riffz (Dec 13, 2010)

A hockey puck (PQ) nails Frankenstein (FR) in the head moments before he chomps down on Navi (NV) (little fairy from Legend of Zelda).

FIJDFH


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> FIJDFH


A *FI*ght between two *J*e*D*i and then a giant *F*is*H* comes along and gulps both of them.

LEOVFA.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> LEOVFA.


 
A *LE*opard jumps directly into a holocaust *OV*en and the front half of its body is instantly incinerated. On the other side of the oven *F*at *A*lbert laughs about the whole incident.

Not very PC, but it would be memorable during a solve 

LOBXWT (used random.org for these)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

*L*o*W* *B*o*X* (imagine it half buried in the ground), filled with *W*a*T*er.

JYBSBH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2010)

Jason yawned, buying some baby horses.
lol

LADCKZ


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> Jason yawned, buying some baby horses.
> lol
> 
> LADCKZ



Lad's C**kzzzzz 
heh

ALJCUH


----------



## riffz (Dec 13, 2010)

Alphonse (AL) Elric (protaganist from Full Metal Alchemist) is sipping from a juice box (JC) when an angry Uruk Hai (UH) slices it in half with his sword/crobar thingy.

BPOTKF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2010)

*B*a*P*tizing an *OT*ter at *KF*C (Kentucky Fried Chicken - probably dipping it in the deep fat fryer - how cruel!).

UGBCQN


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> UGBCQN



The elephant man (*UG*ly - cruel I know, but memorable :s  ) pushes a *B*i*C*ycle which rolls briefly over to *Q*ui*N*n Lewis, who beats it to a mangled pile of rubble using a Rubik's Magic.

(Using random.org)
FJLMNT


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> FJLMNT



Filament.

Well I would try to pronounce it something like fjylamnt...

From random.org, something that you cant really make a word from 0_0

QLQZYZ


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Filament.
> 
> Well I would try to pronounce it something like fjylamnt...
> 
> ...


 
Q is also V for me and Z is also U:

There is a *V*a*L*ve, *Q*uart*Z* is spurting out of it. The chunks of rock travel into the sky, and a *VU*lture drops to the ground dead with a chunk of quarts embedded into it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> QLQZYZ


 
Harry uses a quill (QL) to take a (QZ) in the New York Zoo (YZ).

I don't use this memo method, but I might start.

CPFTYG


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2010)

A CoP with a huge FooT turning Yellow and Green.
Wasn't really prepared for the YG.
IMPXUG


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2010)

EDIT: This was in response to Mike's post. I think I had the page open for a long time and forgot to refresh lol.



Mike Hughey said:


> UGBCQN



Sloth from the Goonies (UGly) is riding a bicycle (BC) and crashes into the queen (QN) of England.

MGPJRJ


----------



## TMOY (Dec 14, 2010)

J'aime le grand prix (GP) de Georges. (I like Georges' grand prix.)

GJLYDA


----------



## avgdi (Dec 14, 2010)

God and Jesus Love Your Dad's Ass.

WXEQTG


----------



## peedu (Dec 14, 2010)

avgdi said:


> WXEQTG



shado*W*bo*X* *EQ*alizer *T*i*G*u

Tigu is estonian for snail.



EDIT: forgot the letters: FCBJHN


Peedu


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 14, 2010)

Failed to Come this Birthday. Just Hear Nothing.

Letters: STFUBO


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2010)

shut the f**up boy


D X F L G Q


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2010)

A Dex (DX) sugar tablet is stuck in Flareon's (FL) throat and a member of the Geek Squad (GQ) is attempting to get it out.

RVMUQR


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> shut the f**up boy
> 
> 
> D X F L G Q


 
*D*eu*X* *FL*amin*G*o *Q*ueue?

R S T F P J


EDIT: ****

*R*a*V*e *M*usic *U*nder *Q*uiet *R*ooms

R S T F P J


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

riffz said:


> RVMUQR


 
A huge *RV* camper drives slowly and bumps into a stubborn *MU*le. The mule gets angry and uses it's back legs to nail Riddick (*Q*hronicles of *Riddick*) in the gut with a strong kick.

again random.org, it makes this easy:
HQIBFT


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2010)

H QI BFT 



Escher said:


> R S T F P J



*R* *S**t*e*f*an *P*atrick *J*ameson.

random.org doesn't like bld memo.

XZQFQX


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 20, 2010)

X rays Zebras and Quill Filled Quiet X rays

CJGQNQ


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> CJGQNQ


 
A possessed cudgel (*CJ*) beats a male model for *GQ* bloody and almost to death during a photo shoot with a backdrop and cameras present. To add insult to injury a giant nerf football (*NQ*) hits him too, finally killing him.

DKNORX (from random.org)

P.S. Do people realize how often they are using repeated letters in their 6 letter strings? These are impossible to see during a blindsolve for most people. Please everyone, stop using repeated letters like this.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> DKNORX


*D*onkey *K*ong screaming "*NO*!!!" as a tyrannosaurus *R*e*X* painfully chews him. 

QSXKMC


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

*D*ick! *No*.... *R*e*x*!

ASPIQN

Edit: *Q*uite *S*e*x*y *K*i*m*'s *c****.


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2010)

An *AS*assinator *PI*g killing the *Q*uee*N*.

FYJSAC


----------



## TMOY (Dec 20, 2010)

Je fige un sac. (I'm freezing a bag.)

GSKRLB


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> An *AS*assinator *PI*g killing the *Q*uee*N*.
> 
> FYJSAC


 
Faz (y=x=z) and Jess are both sneezing

FBMVJG


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> FBMVJG



A giant *F*oot*B*all crashes into a *M*ini*V*an, completely totaling and destroying it. The sheer violence of the crash hurtles the minivan into a giant *J*u*G* of Malibu Rum liquor, which begins leaking rum everywhere.

GCXTAW


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

A geek(*GC*) pushing a terminator(*XT*) into a vat of acid.(*AW* - an acronym for acid waste)

LAGTKI


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

*Lag* *T*oo*k* *i*t over the line, as the worst game of the year, (pictures someone vlogging this).
I have weird memo 

SXRDLP


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2010)

Sexy red lips

BGNWSG


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> BGNWSG


There is a *B*a*G* filled with *N*uclear *W*aste. Radioactive slugs climb out of the bag. (Adds an unrealistic green glow to emphasise the radioactivity)

YWFXEM


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> YWFXEM



X functions as X, Y, or Z for me.

Wolverine impales Fox (Starfox) and at the same time Fox blasts Eminem (rapper) in the face with his laser gun.

FHOJFI


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2010)

A *F*ire *H*ydrant is spraying *O*range *J*uice, and someone stops it up with their *FI*nger.

UVSOFP


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 22, 2010)

*U*ltra *V*iolet *SO*nic *F*oot*P*rint

VHLCGQ


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> VHLCGQ


 
Van Helsing (VH) is pinching the lice (LC) that are on his head and they are exploding in bursts of green guck (GC).

FMPEPC

Bored at the office...


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 22, 2010)

*F*oa*M* *PE*pper *P*ersoal *C*omputer

BDOJTN


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> BDOJTN


 
A Big Daddy (Bioshock) sprays orange juice (my new OJ image ) all over Tien (DBZ character).

PRHMNA


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2010)

B Dodge Tin.

random.org => FGQQSB

EDIT: Pray Hammer Sodium.


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> B Dodge Tin.


 
Ben, this is the bld stories thread, not the bld audio loop thread. Also, why are there 2 Q's in a row. I refuse to make a story out of wrong memo. I suggest you recheck it


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> why are there 2 Q's in a row. I refuse to make a story out of wrong memo. I suggest you recheck it



Well, it could be the last edge and first corner...
But since he mentioned random.org it seems the purpose of this thread is not quite understood


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2010)

I like QQ. It's one of my cases for square shape for square-1 BLD. Of course, the image is Michael Gottlieb, who's quite a hero. For an *AD*, he descends into *H*e*L*l to bring *N*e*R*o to an *IM*p and an *OG*re, and then he *SW*ats an *AE*rosol can on top of Mount f*UJ*i to help out a *C*o*P*:

http://skarrie.se/square1blind/#QQ


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

QQ is possible if you're using M2 and Q is an M-slice edge. I remember always liking to have QQ back when I was using M2 cos it's a nice case =)


----------



## aronpm (Dec 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> QQ is possible if you're using M2 and Q is an M-slice edge. I remember always liking to have QQ back when I was using M2 cos it's a nice case =)


 
That's a nubway to memo


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> random.org => FG*QQ*SB





cmhardw said:


> P.S. Do people realize how often they are using repeated letters in their 6 letter strings? These are impossible to see during a blindsolve for most people. Please everyone, stop using repeated letters like this.


I don't care how random the letters are, I am not amused.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why are repeated letters impossible? Breaking into new cycle etc?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course it's possible to break into new cycles, so it's understandable to have the letters spread out. However, I find it pointless shooting to position A, followed by shooting to position A.

CULXZR


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yea repeating two letters in a row is dumb (except for my nub memo example earlier lol) but repeating them in a string of six letters is not really uncommon, and Chris's post seem to include those as well, as Ben's post was the first one to have 2 same letters in a row


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yea repeating two letters in a row is dumb (except for my nub memo example earlier lol) but repeating them in a string of six letters is not really uncommon, and Chris's post seem to include those as well, as Ben's post was the first one to have 2 same letters in a row


 
You seem to understand perfectly well. What's the issue? 



Zane_C said:


> Of course it's possible to break into new cycles, so it's understandable to have the letters spread out. However, I find it pointless shooting to position A, followed by shooting to position A.
> 
> CULXZR


 
Cubone (CU) is chomping down on a delicious Lick's (LX) burger but Scar (XR/ZR) (character from Full Metal Alchemist) grabs his head and makes him explode with his weird arm. 

JCNXKV

I actually need better suggestions for these ones so please don't give me some useless audio loop memo.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> You seem to understand perfectly well. What's the issue?



Well Chris's post was before Ben's so he wasn't talking about having 2 same letters in a row but rather anywhere in the string of 6 letters eg CNFBCH, but it is perfectly logical to have two Cs due to breaking into new cycles. So I was just confused as to why Chris made that comment that's all.



riffz said:


> JCNXKV
> 
> I actually need better suggestions for these ones so please don't give me some useless audio loop memo.


 
*J*ackie *C*han is *N*e*X*t to *K*e*V*in

I always use very short words  I also use Jesus Christ for JC, depending on my mood.

KOCFDG


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 23, 2010)

Knock-Offs CanFeed DogFood
WNIJQD


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> WNIJQD



Winrey (WN, once again a character from Full Metal Alchemist) gets injured (IJ) while playing Quidditch (QD). (I'd probably just picture her crashing into a wall on a broomstick.)

XQMIUS


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> XQMIUS



Xavier is milking Zeus. 

LIADVM


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> LIADVM


 
Link (LI, Zelda) stabs Admiral Ackbar (AD, Star Wars) in the stomach and a vampire (VM) scrambles to slurp up the blood that is gushing out.

OAIFOL


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

There is an *OA*k tree, suddenly *I*ce *F*og begins to appear around the trunk. *OL*ives then fall out of the tree.

VELSCU


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2010)

There's a *VE*nding machine that sells *L*a*S*sos and pool *CU*es.

JRCWVL


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 26, 2010)

A *J*a*R* is kept in *C*lock*W*ise position at a *V*a*L*ued place

SXFPYB


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww crap I don't use X or Y


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 31, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Aww crap I don't use X or Y


 
So what,lets move on with the thread


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 31, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> SXFPYB


I get the impression people aren't too confident with these letters, I'll finish this:

Someone is blowing into a saxophone *(SX)* and flippers *(FP)* are being fired out of it, interrupting a game of volley ball *(YB)* by violently slapping the players.

EKYUOB


----------



## riffz (Jan 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I get the impression people aren't too confident with these letters, I'll finish this:
> 
> Someone is blowing into a saxophone *(SX)* and flippers *(FP)* are being fired out of it, interrupting a game of volley ball *(YB)* by violently slapping the players.
> 
> EKYUOB


 
An elk (EK) charges at Yu Nakajima (YU, I don't actually use Y) impaling him from behind. At the same time, Obi Wan Kenobi (OB) stabs him with a lightsaber in his chest.

Poor Yu... 

NXOMRS


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2011)

*N*aomi and *X*avior *o*pen *M*any *R*acks with *S*tacy. 

I use M2 for edges so that S would actually have to be in the W space, so I would memorize as Walter, not Stacy. 

I noticed my sentences are very short compared to others...

AWJIEO


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 1, 2011)

*AW*ard for *JI*galoo as best lube for *EO*line

ESLDRP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2011)

An *ES*so sign is hanging from a *L*ea*D* pencil by a *R*o*P*e.

FCROBV


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

*F*ifty *C*ent is eating fish *RO*e. After he scoffs the eggs down and begins to eat a *B*ea*V*er alive.

BSQTBU


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

I was on a *B*u*S*y and *Q*uie*T* *BU*s

BRJDPO


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 2, 2011)

*B*ig *R*ed apples *J*ump *D*own from trees and *P*elt *O*scar (and then one hits oscar so hard that he gets brain damage and dies.)

FSRBD


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> *B*ig *R*ed apples *J*ump *D*own from trees and *P*elt *O*scar (and then one hits oscar so hard that he gets brain damage and dies.)
> 
> FSRBD


5 letters?

the FaSt RoBert is like "Dude..."

JPOQSDTR (just thought 8 letters might be a nice change)


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2011)

*J*ack *P*eed *O*range juice while *Q*uietly *S*itting *D*own *T*o *R*ead

YDVLYHCV


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

*Y*oung *D*a*V*id was *L*a*Y*ing against a tree than said, "*H*ey you! You are the one *C*alled Pest*V*ic!"

Why not do another, eh? Anyone wanna do 12?

hgjsleugpdyf

if not, you can just do: 

jgyskf


----------



## riffz (Jan 2, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> *N*aomi and *X*avior *o*pen *M*any *R*acks with *S*tacy.
> 
> I use M2 for edges so that S would actually have to be in the W space, so I would memorize as Walter, not Stacy.
> 
> ...


 
Some of ours (like mine) aren't really sentences. We're just describing with vivid detail what we would picture in our heads. Remember that we're memorizing images, not stories.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> *Y*oung *D*a*V*id was *L*a*Y*ing against a tree than said, "*H*ey you! You are the one *C*alled Pest*V*ic!"
> 
> Why not do another, eh? Anyone wanna do 12?
> 
> ...


I don't use Y but..

Jigglypuff doing the punch it uses in super smash on a Gorilla on my lightswitch (location 1)
Then I'd use Yoshi using its tongue (like it does in super smash) to lick Snorlax's you know what on my bed (location 2)
Then a random kangaroo on my bed chest smashing Fox McClouds (supersmash) head on my chest next to my bed (location3) making blood go everywhere

GAXMPQ


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

There are bombs going off (*GA* for ground attack), in the center of all the action Magneto (*XM*) eating a dead pig killed (*PQ* for pork).

MPAMXN


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 2, 2011)

riffz said:


> Some of ours (like mine) aren't really sentences. We're just describing with vivid detail what we would picture in our heads. Remember that we're memorizing images, not stories.


 
Would you suggest me switching to visual?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Visual =/= images.

Images to me are more secure but visual memo is faster but harder to get used to if you've never done it before.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> hgjsleugpdyf
> 
> if not, you can just do:
> 
> jgyskf


*Hi*, *G*ames *j*ust *sie*ud(swedish) *g*o *p*o*d*y *F*riends
I have some good memory sometimes...
*J*ust *G*et *Y*our*s*elf *K*illed *F*ool


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

Title said:


> *The BLD Stories Thread*



Also, where's my letters? 

SFWDUO


----------



## riffz (Jan 2, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Would you suggest me switching to visual?


 
Visual is entirely different. I suggest you do some research on journey and visual.




Zane_C said:


> Also, where's my letters?
> 
> SFWDUO


 
Well, most scenarios that occur when using images in the journey method can be told like a story, and this thread was intended for entertainment as well as a fun way to find ideas for certain letters/pairs.

Salad Fingers (SF) is smoking a joint (WD=weed) while chasing after Unown (UO, pokemon).

NLFIBL


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, Salad Fingers may come in handy 


riffz said:


> NLFIBL


There is a *N*ai*L* *FI*ght (people firing nail guns at each other), *BL*ood is being splattered everywhere.

WOMRQR


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 2, 2011)

Worms: Open warfare Meets my videogame ReQuiRements.

Heidkc


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 2, 2011)

Heid. Karsten cubes.

FICKEN


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

wonder why i love this thread so much


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> FICKEN


 
You're dirty.

And that doesn't even need a story.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes said:


> Heid. Karsten cubes.
> 
> FICKEN


 
lol nice.

A *FI*ddler plays nearby to a giant wedding *C*a*K*e. Like the pied piper, the sound of the fiddle attracts a hideous looking alien (*EN*), who accidentally walks right into the cake in its trance.

I'd probably use the word if it happened when using my auditory memory, and I realized it in time 

*HJDQFI*


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

HiJackers are taking over a Dairy Queen with the help of their dog, FIdo


JFIVRQ


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 3, 2011)

Jack plays poker (FIVe card stud) while listening to RoQ music. (yes, rock music)

Ridjvy


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 3, 2011)

CharlesOBlack said:


> You're dirty.
> 
> And that doesn't even need a story.


 
But maybe that's also what random.org gave me


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes said:


> But maybe that's also what random.org gave me


 
I'm sure it was, and it was just a coincidence that you live/were born in Germany.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 8, 2011)

Found a really nice one yesterday.

QNOKF



Spoiler



QueeN Of King of Fighters


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 11, 2011)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Ridjvy


 
Bike *Rid*ers are en*j*o*vy*ing

JTWHFB


----------



## Xishem (Feb 11, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> JTWHFB



A *J*e*T* crashes into a *WH*arf where a *F*oot*B*all game is being played.

Next: FQRMOE


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next: FQRMOE


 
Lord *F*ar*q*uad (Shrek) smashes a miniature *R*o*m*an Colosseum with his feet. To add insult to injury, the guy from the movie Event Horizon emerges from the black hole thing in the engine room (*O*ptical *E*ffect - a line from the movie) and also falls onto the colosseum, smashing it even worse.

DJLKIH


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> DJLKIH


A *DJ* is trying to get to his turntable, but he can't because there is a massive *L*oc*K* and chain around it. The *I*ncredible *H*ulk then comes along and violently stomps, squashing and killing the DJ.

TBEGKC


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> DJLKIH


 
A *DJ*inn broke open a *l*oc*k* with its powers, only to be hulk-smashed by the *I*ncredible *H*ulk.

Next: XOARNL

Edit: ninja'd

TBEGKC

A *t*a*b*le animates and goes on an *eg*g-stomping rampage through the streets of *K*ansas *C*ity.


----------



## toastman (Feb 12, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next: XOARNL


Oh nice (I use "SH" sound for X)

SHaron Osborne Aims a Rifle at NaiL

(as in, Ozzy Osbourne's wife is shooting a rifle at a carpentry nail).

NEXT: jfagxd (Had me quite stuffed earlier today)


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> NEXT: jfagxd (Had me quite stuffed earlier today)


A jellyfish(JF) made of silver(AG), is digging(XD) into the ground/floor/table - wherever the location is. (XD for me is "x digging") 

PVAXEB


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> NEXT: jfagxd


 
David *J*e*f*ferson is getting *ag*ed and *sh*owere*d* (using sh for x)


NLGTYC


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 12, 2011)

NaiLs is peircing GoaTs

Y isn't possible, and I can't say what C is because I am memoing in pairs.

ARPMVT


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> NaiLs is peircing GoaTs
> 
> Y isn't possible, and I can't say what C is because I am memoing in pairs.
> 
> ARPMVT


 
YC = (New) York City lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 12, 2011)

But I don't use Y in my lettering scheme .


----------



## riffz (Feb 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> ARPMVT


 
Arigorn (AR) shoots an arrow into the heart of a paramedic (PM) who is in the middle of sewing up a wounded Vietnam war vet (VT)

AGHMNL


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 12, 2011)

riffz said:


> Arigorn (AR) shoots an arrow into the heart of a paramedic (PM) who is in the middle of sewing up a wounded Vietnam war vet (VT)
> 
> AGHMNL



Silver(*Ag*) *H*am*m*etie(Iron ore) and *N*y*l*on <----- used in industries

JRBTFC


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> JRBTFC


 
*J*unio*R* (a person I know) picks up a *B*a*T* and repeatedly bashes a giant smiley *F*a*C*e until it bleeds out all over the cold, hard ground.

Next: VADLNS


----------



## EricReese (Feb 12, 2011)

I use Roman Rooms so..

Virgin smashing an Alligators face on my hamper
Diglett bending Lapras over the dresser (you get the idea)
Ninetails (pokemon) looking up porn on the computer while Snorlax gives him a shoulder massage

lol

Next: RTUVWA


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: RTUVWA



A giant *R*a*T* spits out long streams of bright blue and purple light (*UV* Light) at a *W*h*A*le.

Next: MLTJHF


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I may switch to story, so I'll post here again.

Some person gets bored so they decide to MeLT Jesus whose Hands are on Fire.

MENQAB


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I think I may switch to story, so I'll post here again.
> 
> Some person gets bored so they decide to MeLT Jesus whose Hands are on Fire.
> 
> MENQAB


 
I (literally *ME*) throw a giant 8 foot long nerf football (*NQ*) at a giant 6 foot tall *AB*acus, and I hear the clattering of the beads when it hits.

QCJRKW


----------



## Xishem (Feb 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I (literally *ME*) throw a giant 8 foot long nerf football (*NQ*) at a giant 6 foot tall *AB*acus, and I hear the clattering of the beads when it hits.


I remember reading when I first started BLD about using sounds in one's images, but I had completely neglected to do it. That will definitely help make my images more vivid and rememberable. Thanks!



cmhardw said:


> QCJRKW


In Quebec(*QB*), there is a humongous jar(*JR*) filled with hundreds of tiny Kanye Wests(*KW*), flowing and sliding around each other.

Next: HKQRAD


----------



## riffz (Feb 13, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next: HKQRAD


 
Captain Hook (HK) stabs a Quran. To add insult to injury (in Chris's words ), Admiral Ackbar also fires a laser at it.

KOLEKV


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 13, 2011)

riffz said:


> KOLEKV


A *KO*ala is attacking a *LE*opard, a vehicle(*KV*) then speeds over the two of them.

UBPZBC


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 16, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> UBPZBC


 
*Ub*ercuber and *P*i*z*zaro(italian artist) are dancing at a* b*a*c*helor party.

EURHBJ


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> *Ub*ercuber and *P*i*z*zaro(italian artist) are dancing at a* b*a*c*helor party.
> 
> EURHBJ


 
*EUR*ope *H*as *B*low*J*obs

KMDBJH


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> *EUR*ope *H*as *B*low*J*obs
> 
> KMDBJH


 
A small Japanese lady wearing a beautiful *K*i*M*ono rolls a giant 8 foot *D*isco *B*all onto *J*abba the *H*ut, squishing him like a bug.

TGLKJU


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

A TiGer LocKs himself in a JUngle.

PMETVX


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2011)

PaM cooking spray is sprayed on ET the extraterrestrial to keep him from sticking to a VaX computer, which is cooking him (because it's so hot).

FVNURS


----------



## riffz (Feb 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> PaM cooking spray is sprayed on ET the extraterrestrial to keep him from sticking to a VaX computer, which is cooking him (because it's so hot).
> 
> FVNURS


 
The crazy Five Alive (FV) guy with the afro cracks open a can of well shaken Five Alive and sprays it in Nayru's (NU, oracle from Zelda) face, causing her to fall backward and land on a patch of roses, whose thorns stab her and cause her to bleed.


OLPKQO


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

An OLive goes up PiKachus a** causing him to explode while eating Quaker Oats.

QPTVSM


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 16, 2011)

CUPido watches a TV-show on SM...

UQEVIP


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> UQEVIP


A very bright light appears (*UQ*), from the light comes an *EV*il man ("MWAHAHAHAHA!!!"). While in the middle of his maniac laugh, he suddenly stops, to change songs on his *IP*od. 

UQ is ultraviolet for me, I imagine it completely different to what it actually is.

DNFEBJ


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 16, 2011)

*DNF*s are bound to occour in F*EB*,just *J*oking

UJVBRF


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> *DNF*s are bound to occour in F*EB*,just *J*oking
> 
> UJVBRF


 
Eugene Morrow (*UJ* - The main character in GATTACA ... sort of) gets hit in the face by a *V*olley *B*all and a *R*e*F*eree blows a whistle (presumably that is a foul). 

FIKVXT


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> FIKVXT


There is a *FI*ght between two random people, a vehicle then smashes straight into them (*KV*). The car is now stationary and the door opens, Arnold Schwarzenegger steps out. (XT for T-101 terminator)

VISAYQ


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 17, 2011)

FIshsticks are being cut up by KniVes by an Electrocuted Turtle.

This is great practice for recall of my letter pair list 

XMERGP


----------



## EricReese (Feb 17, 2011)

X sounds like S so if this was something like corners I would do

All hail XMERbia, Greatest place on Earth. (Hitler would be declaring this)

Next": 

EOPRST


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2011)

EricReese said:


> EOPRST


 
*E*ey*O*re is moping quietly when the *PR*edator blasts him to bits with his shoulder cannon. Then, a miniature *ST*arship Enterprise kamikazes into the Predator's face.

PXANKD


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> PXANKD



There are all these *P*i*X*el-like dots on the ground, I take a closer look and they are in fact *AN*ts. There are millions of them eating a *K*i*D* alive, he's rolling on the ground screaming in pain.

RYHVSW

EDIT: I'm starting to think about using 3 pairs to a location rather than 2.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> RYHVSW


 
Rolls *R*o*Y*ce is a *H*ea*V*y *SW*eetener

VCBPLA


----------



## riffz (Feb 18, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Rolls *R*o*Y*ce is a *H*ea*V*y *SW*eetener
> 
> VCBPLA


 
A vacuum (VC) cleaner is sucking up a backpack (BP) but a llama (LA) is struggling to pull it back out.

GIBLDS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 19, 2011)

GInny (harry potter) is ringing a BeLl with one hand, while playing Nintendo DS with the other.

TOMVXE


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> TOMVXE


There's a pile of rotten toes(*TO*), a molotov cocktail(*MV*) is then thrown into the toes and they start sizzling away. Large electric sparks start to appear, then an electric eel(*XE*) slithers out of the flaming toes...

TVJBGX


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2011)

On *TV* I saw *J*ustin *B*ieber cover "Like a *G* Si*X*"

QBJAYU


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 19, 2011)

Quickly, Bob jumps and (y)uses an umbrella.

A X T R W V


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2011)

I *AX*ed a *TR*ee then got hit by a tidal* W*a*V*e.

TGORNI


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

The *T*own*Guards* (from Oblivion Scrolls game) protect the *OR*cs from the *NI*ggers (sorry)

Next: MOSKUQ


----------



## toastman (Feb 22, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: MOSKUQ


 
I like this game because I can't cube at work, but I can lurk ~

Marie Osmond Side Kicks the University of Queensland (Hii-YAH!)

Next:HSKOCU


----------



## toastman (Feb 22, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> There's a pile of rotten toes(*TO*), a molotov cocktail(*MV*) is then thrown into the toes and they start sizzling away. Large electric sparks start to appear, then an electric eel(*XE*) slithers out of the flaming toes...


 
Zane, you concern me.


----------



## riffz (Feb 22, 2011)

toastman said:


> I like this game because I can't cube at work, but I can lurk ~
> 
> Marie Osmond Side Kicks the University of Queensland (Hii-YAH!)
> 
> Next:HSKOCU


 
A hose (HS) is spraying a powerful stream of water in Korin's face (KO, cat from Dragon Ball) but Cubone smacks the hose out the way with his bone weapon.

I don't like my image for KO. It's not very memorable. Chris, what type of interaction do you have for your koala image?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not Chris, but I use Korick (statue). Any use for you?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

toastman said:


> Zane, you concern me.



Actually, Zane's memo for those letters is a very good example of what a memory location _should_ be like. The more evil, funny, sexual, taboo, strange a location is the better. This is advice I even got from the memory experts at the memorysports group. Mundane and "normal" locations are boring and not memorable. Drastically taboo and disturbing images are memorable, even if they aren't socially "acceptable".



riffz said:


> I don't like my image for KO. It's not very memorable. Chris, what type of interaction do you have for your koala image?


 
Koala is a so-so image for me. I'd be interested in hearing some other ideas as well.

For KO I picture a giant Koala (about the size of a full grown grizzly bear). It usually tries to tug and pull at the neighboring image, and it will eat any pieces/parts/items that are removable from the other image. It is also very passive sometimes if next to a very active image. For example if Cyclops (X-men) is the neighboring image, then Cyclops will use his energy beam to blast a gaping hole into the koala's stomach/belly, blasting blood and guts everywhere all over the journey location / other neighboring images.


----------



## riffz (Feb 23, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Koala is a so-so image for me. I'd be interested in hearing some other ideas as well.
> 
> For KO I picture a giant Koala (about the size of a full grown grizzly bear). It usually tries to tug and pull at the neighboring image, and it will eat any pieces/parts/items that are removable from the other image. It is also very passive sometimes if next to a very active image. For example if Cyclops (X-men) is the neighboring image, then Cyclops will use his energy beam to blast a gaping hole into the koala's stomach/belly, blasting blood and guts everywhere all over the journey location / other neighboring images.


 
Ah, alright. It's still a better image than my existing one. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Actually, Zane's memo for those letters is a very good example of what a memory location _should_ be like. The more evil, funny, sexual, taboo, strange a location is the better. This is advice I even got from the memory experts at the memorysports group. Mundane and "normal" locations are boring and not memorable. Drastically taboo and disturbing images are memorable, even if they aren't socially "acceptable".


 
Hi Chris.

Yes I was being facetious, but you raise an interesting point. I've also often read the advice that "the weirder the better" when it comes to memo. (And yes, I often use a lot of sex and defecation and such in my memos. It's fun and boy did it make re-call easy... Especially yesterday when Ned Flanders was doing something kinky with Jennifer Saunders).

However, I read (or heard in cubecast?) something from Mike Hug-hey that countered this. I think he in turn got it from Dominic O'Brien (who memos like 54 decks of cards). His advice was don't make your images *too* weird or disturbing, or you may have trouble "deleting" them from your locations. Especially if like some of you guys you do like 100 BLD a day. I seem to recall that Hug-hey himself is that concerned about this that for big comps, he'll leave a "room" unused for weeks/months for a big championship 5x5 solve.

Correct me if I'm wrong, Mike, but I believe the advice was to make your images "surreal", but not "disturbing". As in "Monty Python" but not "Four-Chan" (so GCVMTG = George Clooney dressed as a VaMpire bites a TiGer, but not Goat-C VoMits over TubGirl). Apparently, as long as the image is unique and a little unusual, you'll have no problems with your memo, and it'll fade fast enough.

Case in point, a couple of Mike's past entries in this thread:
- "PaM cooking spray is sprayed on ET the extraterrestrial to keep him from sticking to a VaX computer, which is cooking him (because it's so hot)"
- "An ESso sign is hanging from a LeaD pencil by a RoPe."

Surreal, unusual, and easy enough to remember, as long as you know e.g. what a Vax computer looks like (i.e., a big brown dishwasher. No, I'm not talking about your Mum).

Any comments from Mike Hug-hey or any of the big multibld/7x7 freaks? (want to move this to the general BLD discussion thread?)

But, yeah, I do enjoy some of the weird disturbing stuff in this thread  Keep it up!

Those of you still in the thread:
Next:NFDPJS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2011)

*N*erf *F*ootballs soaked in *D*r. *P*epper are being juggled by a *J*e*s*ter.

You're at least partially right about me, but some of the details are a little off. I was talking about Ben Pridmore, not Dominic O'Brien. But yes, I noticed his images are relatively bland and simple. Not totally bland, but just not ultra-vivid. It seems to me there's a good balance that you want somewhere in between super-vivid and not memorable at all. And yes, surreal seems to work pretty well. Now that you mention that, perhaps I'll explicitly go for that - maybe it will help.

When I review my memory, I'll often add details the second time if it didn't stick the first time. So for instance, for the case above, I might add Dr. Pepper drops falling off of the nerf footballs onto the face of the jester, or perhaps staining the location somehow. It's nice because I only put the extra effort to burn in the ones that didn't stick, instead of all of them.

And yes, I know what a VAX computer looks like. I actually even programmed on a PDP-11 in high school (and we got to see the actual computer and not just the terminals!). But actually I picture a MicroVAX for this, not a VAX - we had two MicroVAXes (MicroVAXen?) in the computer chemistry lab where I worked at Purdue, and I picture one of them. So it's a lot smaller than a regular VAX!

Next: OFHDGW


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> OFHDGW


 
OF all of the HotDogs, the Green one Wins.

XNUSDA


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2011)

OFHDGW 

Ik OFfer een HoeD aan Bush

This is Dutch for "I sacrifice a hat to Bush (GW...)

EDIT: ninja'd

XNUSDA XeNa travels to the US for a DArts competition Same letters in Dutch as English...

next: RKBLDF


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 23, 2011)

Rake Blood Foul

MODERN


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes said:


> Rake Blood Foul
> 
> MODERN



MODERN

HJBVCT


----------



## Xishem (Feb 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> MODERN
> 
> HJBVCT


 
A *h*and*j*ob is being given by *B*e*v*erly (a girl I know) to a *c*a*t*.

:/

RMPOST


----------



## TMOY (Feb 24, 2011)

Remove a post.

FECBHO


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2011)

TMOY said:


> FECBHO


There is a pile of burning coals (*FE*), on top is a taxi/*C*a*B*. The vehicle is ablaze, Santa(*HO*) is stuck in the drivers seat and is slowly being burnt, while screaming and bubbling. 

FE is an acronym for fossil energy. I don't literally imagine it as a fossil fuel burning, just red-hot charcoal.

GAESVM


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> GAESVM


 
Garet (GA, character from Golden Sun who wields an oversized sword) stabs Espeon (ES,Pokemon) and a vampire (VM) dives onto the floor to lick up the blood that is gushing out.

ACPEUN


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

AirConditioning unit is smashing a PEnguins head (blood spilling everywhere), and then I'd incorporate the United Nations flag in there somehow

UNBEXP


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

United Nations Bex (as in Beck's) pile.

ANGEIL


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> AirConditioning unit is smashing a PEnguins head (blood spilling everywhere), and then I'd incorporate the United Nations flag in there somehow
> 
> UNBEXP


 
Ya know, I ditched air-conditioning as an image for AC a while ago and replaced it with Achilles like Chris uses, but I have too many images involving blades/swords, so I think I'll switch back. I'll picture one of those window AC units and imagine it blasting freezing cold air and snow out at a high speed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

riffz said:


> Ya know, I ditched air-conditioning as an image for AC a while ago and replaced it with Achilles like Chris uses, but I have too many images involving blades/swords, so I think I'll switch back. I'll picture one of those window AC units and imagine it blasting freezing cold air and snow out at a high speed.


 
I know what you mean about using too many swords. I have at least 3, I only think 3, but I'd rather not increase that number.

Katana, Blade, and Knives IIRC. AC is easy to imagine, and it can be a great weapon


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I know what you mean about using too many swords. I have at least 3, I only think 3, but I'd rather not increase that number.
> 
> Katana, Blade, and Knives IIRC. AC is easy to imagine, and it can be a great weapon


 
Actually, I only have one image that is specifically a blade, namely KF = knife, but a lot of the characters I use wield blades and I usually incorporate those weapons into their interactions with the other images in that journey location.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really? I just let the other images use their ..natural properties to make the violence/sexual interactions. I'm afraid that if I put images in there such as a knife or whatever then I'd be afraid of thinking that it's part of the memo


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes said:


> ANGEIL




*An*telopes are *ge*tting *il*l

FBGRTD


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2011)

Full bodied, great to drink.

QSKICA


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> QSKICA


There is a section of *Q*uick*S*and and a *KI*te stuck in the middle, slowly sinking. A heap of media/paparazzi people arrive with their *CA*meras. 

DJVNAS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

A DJ is playing the VioliN to an AuStronaut

TUNRXP


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> A DJ is playing the VioliN to an AuStronaut
> 
> TUNRXP


 
TUNe into RouX Pll

JFSIWA


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

*J*oe *F*lacco is washing his hands in a *SI*nk with *WA*ter

TUHEVS


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> TUHEVS


 
*T**U*rtles are* H*ea*V*y *V*i*S*cosity

QJUFTS


----------



## riffz (Apr 22, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> *T**U*rtles are* H*ea*V*y *V*i*S*cosity
> 
> QJUFTS


 
A *QJ* 4x4 is beamed up into a *UF*O, but seconds after *T*runk*s* (DBZ) destroys the ship with a massive energy blast.

BELGNI


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 22, 2011)

riffz said:


> A *QJ* 4x4 is beamed up into a *UF*O, but seconds after *T*runk*s* (DBZ) destroys the ship with a massive energy blast.
> 
> BELGNI





*BELG*uim and *NI*geria

GHVQOS


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> GHVQOS


 
Thought this might be fun...

*G*overnor *H*itler *v*iciously *q*uells *o*riginal *s*alsa.

I know, I tend to just do first letter = letter I'm using. 

HXMOJQ


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 23, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Thought this might be fun...
> 
> *G*overnor *H*itler *v*iciously *q*uells *o*riginal *s*alsa.
> 
> ...


 
The *H*a*X*xors rode their *MO*torbikes *J*ust *Q*uickly enough to pass me.

SDFKJB


----------



## Micael (Apr 23, 2011)

second order person-action (an unfinished project):
*Sp*iderman eats Corn *F*la*k*e, *J*ustin *B*ieber...

TRDWIK


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 28, 2011)

The (T) real-mackoy (R) Dies (D) without (W) incognito (I) kids (K)
first letter of each word

CHSVRB


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 28, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> CHSVRB



Chris Hardwick drives his SuV over a RoBot

MQKIFS


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Kids are playing *M*ortal *K*{Q}ombat, while it's raining *KE*{I}ys and a giant *F*o*S*sil is sitting behind them.

EIMOVW


----------



## toastman (Apr 29, 2011)

Xishem said:


> EIMOVW



Eddie Izzard Mows Over a Volks-Wagon 

As in, with a lawn mower. Heh, that's a funny image because he usually dresses in drag and wears high-heels. Sticks hard.

CAUFCW


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2011)

a CAmaro is vaporized by a UFo piloted by Christopher Walken

On 3 BLD I actually cannot have memo’s containing A (and B) because they are on my buffer pieces

SXDPSM


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> a CAmaro is vaporized by a UFo piloted by Christopher Walken
> 
> On 3 BLD I actually cannot have memo’s containing A (and B) because they are on my buffer pieces
> 
> SXDPSM



Three people are having SeX. They are doing a little Double Penetration. Also, there is a group of SiMs watching them.

ORPQIF


----------



## Escher (Apr 29, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Three people are having SeX. They are doing a little Double Penetration. Also, there is a group of SiMs watching them.
> 
> ORPQIF


 
ORPheus had a QuIck Fiddle.

Tee hee.

SDFOHE


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 20, 2012)

Escher said:


> SDFOHE


 

*S*i*D*e *FO*r *H**E*n

NLIVFH


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

NaiLs in IVysaur next to a FireHydrant

ACEXPH


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> ACEXPH


 
*AC*hilles pulls the sword *EX*calibur from the stone and uses it to stab a *PH*aroah in his ornamental face mask (blood, guts, etc.)

HIMUNC


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 20, 2012)

HItman MUnch NiCe

PRDQIS


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 20, 2012)

A PeaR gets DisQualified for sabotaging the ISS

NBPTDK


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 20, 2012)

NooB's PlaTes for serving DucK.

GSTOPA


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 20, 2012)

NBPTDK : *N*oo*B* *PT*ero*D*a*K*tyl. Ghetto memo.
edit: GSTOPA : *G*a*S* *TO* *PA*rk

CKWDLA


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 20, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> NBPTDK : *N*oo*B* *PT*ero*D*a*K*tyl. Ghetto memo.
> edit: GSTOPA : *G*a*S* *TO* *PA*rk
> 
> *CKWDLA*


 **** WiDdLA
Like a person who carves wood. (in this case a err... male chicken)

INOHBEVFKWL

Aron should know what VF is hehe


Spoiler



[21:42] <+aronpm> wtf is vafe kowl
[21:44] <CoolFrog> aronpm: no idea "vafe" I think I visualized a vase... but flappy
[21:44] <CoolFrog> flappy vase = vafe


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 20, 2012)

IN One-Handed BEer VaFle KiWi on Left.

UQNC TDHL RZ


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Under Quin Nick Called "Tim Doesn't Have Link" Rick Zoned 

ONLFKRSP


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 21, 2012)

ONe LeaF is KRiSPy.

PE BR GH SU


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 21, 2012)

> PE BR GH SU


Per british garage sue. 
QIOVXC


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 21, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Per british garage sue.
> QIOVXC


 
Kwi ohv iskuh

PYKQWUTSPMCI


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Kwi ohv iskuh
> 
> PYKQWUTSPMCI


 
PYKes QWoUte SPaM CIncinatti


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 21, 2012)

Peter Eats Bold Rice Gary Has Stupid Uncles 

JFCMDLKS


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2012)

A *j*elly*f*ish stings *c*ookie *m*onster, and he tries to give a *d*o*l*l a *k*i*s*s.

GSQQAMPXCBN


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 22, 2012)

Gary Said "Quinn Quit" Aaron Met Paul's Xylophone Connor Brought Notes

MJLFKKSD


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> GS*QQ*AMPXCBN


 


blackzabbathfan said:


> MJLF*KK*SD


 
What's up with the repeated letters? You can't get that.

Michael Jackson (MJ) smokes weed (LF) because he's sad (SD). (skip KK)

EDUXOGPWJM
SBGKLV

(that's a full cube)

Also, a reminder:


> Rules: If your memorization is not a story or image, but just a string of words or something else, don't bother posting. This is for entertainment and these types of memo are not usually interesting to read. Feel free to embelish the stories/images more than you usually would when solving to add comedic value.





> PYKes QWoUte SPaM CIncinatti





> Kwi ohv iskuh





> Per british garage sue.


etc etc


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 22, 2012)

aronpm said:


> What's up with the repeated letters? You can't get that.
> 
> Michael Jackson (MJ) smokes weed (LF) because he's sad (SD). (skip KK)
> 
> ...



ED UXed (like humping but more pathetic) an OverGrown Pewee and slim JiM soup

SoBa noodles killed the GreeKs LiVes

DNOUIBHEKSF

KAUOLRW (LOL HOW THIS HAPPEN?)


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

IDK what the hell this is but Imma join in and solve the riddles and create my own!

Don't NO U I BHEt Kenny Saves Fairies
Kenny's AUr OLiveR What the fudge?

RUFUBFL
XYUZFL


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> IDK what the hell this is but Imma join in and solve the riddles and create my own!


 
Maybe you should read a thread (at least the first post, come on) before you post?


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> RUFUBFL
> XYUZFL


 
*Ru*n for *fu*n with your *b*oy*f*riend for *l*ife.
*Xy*lophones should be destroyed by *uz*is *f*or *l*ife.

TLBNOYUACPKV
VNMJGFl

edit: Looks like I added in my letters a bit too late. I forgot and remembered ~8 minutes later.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 22, 2012)

<+aronpm> HDIWQENTKPK

*H*o*D*y *I*r*W*in, *Q*ui*E*t while *N*o*T* *K*er*P*lunking *K*ylol!

Next:
CQWTKE

edit:
TLBNOYUACPKV
VNMJGF 

*T*e*L*l *B*e*N* that *OY*sters from *U*ru*A*guay are *C*ra*P*py, *K*e*V*in said so.
*V*i*N*ny said *M*ichael * J*ackson never had a *G*irl*F*riend.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 23, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Next:
> CQWTKE



*C*he*ck* *w*ha*t* *Ke*vin?

GJFHEUDHABPL
GAECAWAH


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 13, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> GJFHEUDHABPL
> GAECAWAH


Grape Jelly is being poured into a Fire Helmet while EUropium (the element) is being poured into a bowl of cookie DougH. an ABacus is ripped apart by a PLiers.
GArgoyles eat ÉClairs and drink root beer (A&W brand). Adolf Hitler!!

Next: HFRNEOTJX


----------



## jonlin (Mar 2, 2012)

HiFeR NEOdymium Magnets crush bone.
Techalities Jive in Xylophones.

DJYJLHGJKMHVGJJHG


----------



## kelseymckenna (Mar 6, 2012)

There was a *DJ* that liked *YJ* cubes but his friend *L*ea*H* liked *G*o*J*ira. Suddenly, a giant *K*u*M*quat *H*i*V*e fell from the sky, it killed *G*o*J*ira and *J*o*H*n and *G*rapes.

VOQCKMIAZB
NFLBTWGBPVKP

(This was my edge memo for my 4x4 bld last night lol )


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 18, 2012)

VOlleyball QuiziCal Kevin's MIttens AnSwered (I couldn't think of a word with A and Z so I turned it to S) "ZB NFL, By The Way, GoBbled PerVy KeePers."

CJTFMKZLV


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 18, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> CJ TF MK ZL V


 
My scheme has no Z, so I'll sub it with Y.

*CJ *played *T*eam *F*ortress with *M*eta *K*night at *Y*a*L*e like a *V*irgin.

AVWLIQRTVDP


----------



## kelseymckenna (Mar 20, 2012)

The *A*udio & *V*ideo box found *W*a*L*ly's *IQ* to be *R*igh*T*eous and *V*au*D*eville *P*rayed for him. 

CBJHFSYX


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2012)

i hade *C*om*B*at with the *J*e*H*ova (witness) *F*or *S*ex with a (upsidedown) *XY*lephone

DEHUPSKNFWIW


----------



## jonlin (Mar 24, 2012)

DExterity is important when you want to HUg someone,but get electrocuted by a Power Source. KNolls are FtW! cIWs.
I often make up fake words.

KHGKGUDJFDKGJJRFSF


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> i hade *C*om*B*at with the *J*e*H*ova (witness) *F*or *S*ex with a (upsidedown) *XY*lephone
> 
> DEHUPSKNFWIW


 
Haha! I got a couple pamphlets on my doorstep.... lol they are good comedy! "which faith will you choose: the word of the bible, or evolution" lmao.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 24, 2012)

jonlin said:


> DExterity is important when you want to HUg someone,but get electrocuted by a Power Source. KNolls are FtW! cIWs.
> I often make up fake words.
> 
> KHGKGUDJFDKGJJRFSF


 

"KaHn!!" Gacked GUys DJing For Dah [the] Kevin Garnets. Green Jiant JunioR (said) "FusSy F*cker."

Not the best story. I know.

SFYTLEKAMCL


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 26, 2012)

Sci-Fi YT (sound "white") LEKAr Mi CrimsonLand

IN BK SD AR ZP :-: edges
UVSAB :-: corners


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 10, 2012)

well I don't use letters for corners so I'm gonna make it all one long memo.

"IN Burger King," SaiD Aaron. there was a "Zip," as UltraViolet rays SAved B. With an odd number of letters, I don't make a word. 

FLKVMSDC


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2012)

Full Kevin Misses (Washington) DC

AEFQILVX


----------



## Riley (Apr 10, 2012)

American Eagle Fully Quits. I Love Vex.

GCXPOVUNARAJH


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 10, 2012)

Riley said:


> American Eagle Fully Quits. I Love Vex.
> 
> GCXPOVUNARAJH


 
GooK has eXPerience in POrnography that is VUlgar in NArnia RApe the JiHad

PTRSQUILMNE


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> GooK has eXPerience in POrnography that is VUlgar in NArnia RApe the JiHad
> 
> PTRSQUILMNE


 
there is a PoT filled with RuneScape logos. A QUeen on an IsLand is staring at the MooN. E.


LMTBDOUIRI


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 10, 2012)

Lim TuBa DOU! IRIna
(has perfect sense in my native language )

FPHNSQLBUTR - edges
ERNLQH - corners


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 10, 2012)

FliPping HeNs SiQened (sicken) LuBe, UlTra R!

ERnesty kNeeLing, QuickHly! (quickly)

ZBFCFOPLMKJN


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 10, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Lim TuBa DOU! IRIna
> (has perfect sense in my native language )
> 
> FPHNSQLBUTR - edges
> ERNLQH - corners


 
Haha this is really why I want to be multi-lingual, as it adds so many more words I can use for Letter-Pairs and such. Now that I think about it, I may add the letter Q to the alphabet of the language I'm making so as to make those letter-pairs much, much easier.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 11, 2012)

sometimes, it's not an advantage. for some letter pairs I think of 3-4 words (my language and English), and that may even distract my memo further more until I decide which one is going to be. LM has LiM, LiMun (LeMon), LiMe, paLM, LiMa.  I usaully go for the shortest one, so - LiM.
That's why I thinks it's necessary to have word list, with very structured memo.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 13, 2012)

If it's cool with everybody, I'm gonna start this thread up again:

STRLFKMGKN


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

STrangle Ralph(F) while F**King Megan KiNcade.

APENDIWBSPJU


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 15, 2012)

APples ENded DIing (Dying) in WeBs, SuPposedly JUiced.

LFIENGOEAS


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 15, 2012)

LiFe Internet Explorer NiGga OEAS (last four sound)
EB SL KT JD U
BUSUBUB (xD corners)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 15, 2012)

EBliterated SKulls KuT John Dorian's (Scrubs) U

BUtt, SoUth BUbbled B

ALKFNOZPSK


----------



## Riley (Apr 19, 2012)

ALice hanKuFfed NOt ZiPped SiKe - Just wondering, how do you have a "z" in your memo? 

RJAXNBEOKQU


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 19, 2012)

Riley said:


> ALice hanKuFfed NOt ZiPped SiKe - Just wondering, how do you have a "z" in your memo?
> 
> RJAXNBEOKQU


 
I don't, I just hit it. 

ReJected AXes NiBbled EwOks, QUitting.

FNGLANSIGDAOS


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Funny eNGLANderS Is Good. DAO of powS.

(yay for 6 letters in 1 word)

FPBXKNVUCHUIWS


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 20, 2012)

while FliPping BoXes, KeviN VUed (Viewed) CHildren UndIr (under) WaShers.

AKLMSPDNKG


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2012)

AKtive LeMurs SPy. DaNdy KinG. This is my new format of memo. Adjective - noun - verb. Then start over. 

XACLDQGTRAJVJ


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 21, 2012)

"eXActly, CLatin. DoQ (Doc) GoT RadioActive JiVes," J.

BSTFUMGLSTC


----------



## Ickathu (May 11, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> "eXActly, CLatin. DoQ (Doc) GoT RadioActive JiVes," J.
> 
> BSTFUMGLSTC


 
Reviving.

BullS*** being shot at by a TIE Fighter. UMbrella covering a GLobe's STar (e.g., the sun). C

XAJGRBJCTCPMO


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 11, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Reviving.
> 
> BullS*** being shot at by a TIE Fighter. UMbrella covering a GLobe's STar (e.g., the sun). C
> 
> XAJGRBJCTCPMO



Thanks for reviving it.

XAvier's JuGular RuBtured (ruptured). JaCkets tace (take) ProM O.

MSGNEFOGASF


----------



## Ickathu (May 14, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Thanks for reviving it.
> 
> XAvier's JuGular RuBtured (ruptured). JaCkets tace (take) ProM O.
> 
> MSGNEFOGASF


 
That was a short lived reviving...

MiSt covers up a GuN, and then an ElF, an OGre, and Anakin Skywalker Fight over it.

BDKHTPXQJEMQ


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 14, 2012)

BuDa KHTP XaQ JEMQ

EFSRUILKShPM DFBNKLH


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 14, 2012)

ElFs SuffeR UtIlity LiKe SH*tty PalMs. DiFferent BurNs KiLL H.

MLASTGKSNEGU


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 11, 2012)

My LAST GeeK Solver kNEw GUimond.

ODBTHKRFATKU


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 5, 2012)

Odd boat is painted with the Hell's Kitchen logo thing. The Reef is being smashed by an AT-AT with Ku Klux Klan members on the top.

IXFFCPATMB


----------



## kelseymckenna (Oct 25, 2012)

Nine (*IX*) *F*ootball *F*ans were *C*la*P*ping *AT* something like a *M*o*B*

BDHGUEKZQT


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 25, 2012)

BaD HuG. You(U) Ever KamikaZe QqTimer?

NVFR WQYR


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 25, 2012)

NeVille is covered with FiRe. The candle WiCK (wiq) is in your eaR (yr would be pronounced something like ear if you tried to pronounce it)

TF KC HP JA WR M


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 10, 2012)

TransForming KetChup. Harry Potter's JAh WaR M.

DFTBAKLMCGF


----------



## cubizh (Nov 10, 2012)

DooFus TeaBagging Alicia Keys's LeMonade. CouGars F'ing.

SGHVUTPQCE


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 10, 2012)

SuGars HaVe UTilities. PorQpines (porcupines) made of CEment.

ACBLVWGLDS FLDNSGT


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 10, 2012)

AC unit in a BowL getting run over by a VolksWagen Beetle. A goal filled with DS's. FLooDiN' SoGgy Tea.

GDAU OIAW FJN


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

GooD AUdio. OIt! AWay from FiJi Now

FLMRNBEP KCXQAUJI GTSDHA


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 11, 2012)

FLaMeRs NiBble EPipens. KiCking eXQusite AUdible JIants (giants). GeT SoDa HAted.

QFTOGWGBBAD SFGRAQG


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 11, 2012)

Quentin Favorite to grow Green Bay's B.A. degree
Safe Gear. Aq! Gee...

lol

AFDRCOBPKXI


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 11, 2012)

AFter DRiving to COpenhagen, Bob PicKed up XIlophones

PLURFDMEABTJ


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 11, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> AFter DRiving to COpenhagen, Bob PicKed up XIlophones
> 
> PLURFDMEABTJ



on a PLUtonium-ReinForced DoorMat we EAt BeeTroot and Jaffacakes

NXSTFGOJRLBD


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> on a PLUtonium-ReinForced DoorMat we EAt BeeTroot and Jaffacakes
> 
> NXSTFGOJRLBD



kNick(X)s StarT FiG Orange Juice: ReaL BaD

CAFFXLHMSI


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 11, 2012)

a CAmera is carried by a FireFighter eating an eXtra Large HaM. SIgh...

LUSJ OFNK CE


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 12, 2012)

LUst SinJes (singes). OFfendeding NicKelodeon CErtificates. 

JEHTASGAHRV


----------



## cubizh (Nov 12, 2012)

JEnna's HoT ASs GAve HeRpes (to) Vag.

WIADHUTGOP


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 12, 2012)

Why add hues to get OP (original poster)

LASJHWQNKIM


----------



## cubizh (Nov 12, 2012)

Los Angeles -> San Jose -> HaWaii -> QueeNs -> KIM (the Kardashian)

CUXLJTQDHW


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Quagmire's(CU=Q) eXtra-Large JeneTlecs (genetics) QuieteD HomeWork.

WTGLSYNRSDHEA


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 12, 2012)

WaTer GLue is StickY. NeveR StanD on your HEAd.

SIBPJRLGMTDA


----------



## applemobile (Dec 30, 2012)

SIck petrol stations (BP) got shot (JR) with LarGe MouTain DAlmations.

QEROAVJWFKH


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2012)

applemobile said:


> QEROAVJWFKH



Location 1: On the ground there are yellow(QE) fish eggs(RO).
Location 2: An aquarium (AV) has my friend Jarrad (JW) swimming in it.
Location 3: A pitch fork (FK) is stabbing a person who has been hung (H).

Next - MJBCHDTFGA


----------



## Ollie (Dec 30, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> MJBCHDTFGA



Michael Jackson is BaCk HiDing a TuFF Lady GAga

BVFSQRACPL


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 30, 2012)

Ollie said:


> BVFSQRACPL



*B*ea*V*ers were *F*u*S*sing about their *QR* codes because they were being eaten by *AC*orns and *P*o*L*ice officers

MABKPSUTCF


----------



## JasonK (Dec 30, 2012)

kelseymckenna said:


> MABKPSUTCF



MAma is BaKing PaSta, while her UTerus is full of CoFfee

MRJKHZBIND


----------



## Applecow (Dec 30, 2012)

MR. JacK HaZ BIN (has been) Dere (there)


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2012)

EJDSBFMPXH

one of the Edges (EJ) on a cube is replaced with the Death Star (DS). Bofur (BF) has a map (MP) that leads to an electrocuted heart (XH).

next: JSQPHRDBMX


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a Skirmish or QuickPlay. The RoaD is about to BooM, Die(X).

OQSKPJDITOCH


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 11, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Just a Skirmish or QuickPlay. The RoaD is about to BooM, Die(X).
> 
> OQSKPJDITOCH



the Old Queen SqueaKed at PJ DurIng TOms CHant.

Next: VCMLRTGJ


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> the Old Queen SqueaKed at PJ DurIng TOms CHant.
> 
> Next: VCMLRTGJ



ViCky is MiLling a RoTten GauJer


----------



## Cubenovice (May 11, 2013)

As there was no new letter string:

My memo for the 36:37.55 5BLD succes I just got:

In out hallway there is a Swedish Hobo that dances the Chachacha
resroom: condom of lady DI on the mat
Doorstep: gogo dancer UX'es a ******
kids playhouse: a bed I won at the european championship "FC"
hedge: a VJ plays on the WII against ONno
power cabin: Qupid uses beetles for UX
path: the NH hotel photographer images lady DI
field: GB supermarket is selling ATats in Pyjamas
driveway: Camaro EQ LUV
garage roof: Subaru being waxed W
garden: IGlo full of NU.nl logos build by a ******
doorstep: I Pee with special effects while thinking of the QuirinusHof
garden: a stool belonging to herman van veen with a spinning hare on it

next: G I P T Q Y A V U X

***** is the letter pair NG


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 12, 2013)

GIant PeT QuaYles (quails) AViate my Ugly eX-girlfriend.

AKFHWTBIJQG


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> GIant PeT QuaYles (quails) AViate my Ugly eX-girlfriend.
> 
> AKFHWTBIJQG



AcccKkkk! the FuHrer WaiTs BI (by) JaQueline's Goose

SVAGPJQFDMNO


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 12, 2013)

Riley said:


> AcccKkkk! the FuHrer WaiTs BI (by) JaQueline's Goose
> 
> SVAGPJQFDMNO



SaVe A GaPing Jaguars QueeF DaMn NOtch

Next ONMDFQJPGAVS


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Next ONMDFQJPGAVS



I'm ON MeDical Freaking Qauckers. JumP GAy VaSeline!

Next: ZOHCXJGTNBKX


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2013)

ZOe HaCks into an eXtra Jumbo GaTe with Noob KiX (Kicks)

I suck ass at memo as you can see.....

Next - BHDKHST


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> ZOe HaCks into an eXtra Jumbo GaTe with Noob KiX (Kicks)
> 
> I suck ass at memo as you can see.....
> 
> Next - BHDKHST



Bounty Hunter Donkey Kong HaS Teeth

Next - HGKCXQRTCOVO


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 12, 2013)

HaGrid KiCks XQuisite RoTting COconut VOmit

Next - JFKXNLTUPQV


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 12, 2013)

JefF KnoX NoLan TrUman for Previous Questionable Violations.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 12, 2013)

No new letters so I'll do the one before:

JeFf's KiX (Cereal) NeaL TU (to) PQliar (peculiar) V.

IGNBLRDS


----------



## A Leman (May 12, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> No new letters so I'll do the one before:
> 
> JeFf's KiX (Cereal) NeaL TU (to) PQliar (peculiar) V.
> 
> IGNBLRDS



[IG NB] NoBlesse walks out of an IGloo
[LR DS] a LuRe is caught on a DresS

Next:qkiewkvqla


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 13, 2013)

A Leman said:


> [IG NB] NoBlesse walks out of an IGloo
> [LR DS] a LuRe is caught on a DresS
> 
> Next:qkiewkvqla


 QuicK InternEt WalKs Very Quickly Along.

alqykweikq


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 13, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> QuicK InternEt WalKs Very Quickly Along.
> 
> alqykweikq



Why din I bump this earlier? :/ 
ALl QuicklY catch the KiWi (visual for ei, just imagine the KiWi running via the two stickers) before it gets Kala azar(I've diseases assigned for each letter pair ending with q , cos I'm noob). 
Someone suggest a better story here, pls.
Next - wvrkjatbcenpc


----------



## Username (May 13, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Why din I bump this earlier? :/
> ALl QuicklY catch the KiWi (visual for ei, just imagine the KiWi running via the two stickers) before it gets Kala azar(I've diseases assigned for each letter pair ending with q , cos I'm noob).
> Someone suggest a better story here, pls.
> Next - wvrkjatbcenpc



Winter Variation is used by a RooKie named JAne, whos ToothBrush has a CENtimeter long PC

owfjxtwqca


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Winter Variation is used by a RooKie named JAne, whos ToothBrush has a CENtimeter long PC
> 
> owfjxtwqca



Ow! FuJe is XoTic in a WeaQ CAr

Next - WOVTNSLK


----------



## Username (May 13, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Ow! FuJe is XoTic in a WeaQ CAr
> 
> Next - WOVTNSLK



WO (pyra method) is used by the VeT with TeN SiLKS

Next: Grkuaxewpjmb


----------



## kelseymckenna (May 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> the Old Queen SqueaKed at PJ DurIng TOms CHant.
> 
> Next: VCMLRTGJ



*V*i*C*ky was *M*a*L*ling at *R*a*T* whilst listening to *G*o*J*ira

Next: MQIFKEPS


----------



## Ollie (May 13, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Next: MQIFKEPS



My QuIFF KEePS (stuff.)

dfalkjsbr


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> My QuIFF KEePS (stuff.)
> 
> dfalkjsbr



DeaF ALuminium KirJava SoBs visual R

Kqfjmowvtd


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 13, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> DeaF ALuminium KirJava SoBs visual R
> 
> Kqfjmowvtd



KoQs in FiJi MOld WoVen TeDdies

Next - HSKFUTQPO


----------



## randomtypos (May 14, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> KoQs in FiJi MOld WoVen TeDdies
> 
> Next - HSKFUTQPO



HouSe KniFe from UTah's eQuiPment O

Next - xfqgxzgpcn


----------



## Username (May 14, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Quagmire's(CU=Q) eXtra-Large JeneTlecs (genetics) QuieteD HomeWork.
> 
> WTGLSYNRSDHEA



a WeT GLass full of pSY's holds the NR on an SD-card HEA

Next: alryusgeh


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 14, 2013)

Username said:


> a WeT GLass full of pSY's holds the NR on an SD-card HEA
> 
> Next: alryusgeh



ALuminium RileY in US turns GE (gay) visual H.

Rweasbimukj


----------



## Username (May 14, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> ALuminium RileY in US turns GE (gay) visual H.
> 
> Rweasbimukj



RoWe is playing EA SuperBowl In Madrid, UK (visual J)

Next: hegsypvbmnre


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 14, 2013)

HE GetS YiPPed and PerVerted BeaMing Near E.

DKGMNTRSGB


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 14, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> HE GetS YiPPed and PerVerted BeaMing Near E.
> 
> DKGMNTRSGB


DanK GaMes NasTy bRaSs Gum Balls.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 15, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> DanK GaMes NasTy bRaSs Gum Balls.



:/ next set of letters plz


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> :/ next set of letters plz



frtgsdty


----------



## 5BLD (May 15, 2013)

Username said:


> frtgsdty



Fried tiger sad thanks to you

Dktgvyrnskl


----------



## ben1996123 (May 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Fried tiger sad thanks to you
> 
> Dktgvyrnskl


d/dx (6πy tan(e^∫x d√x))

qt rye

drphganqxj


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 16, 2013)

D**K TiGers VarY RuNning SKis L.

ABTHYSFG


----------



## mDiPalma (May 16, 2013)

Abbie, the yes fig

OYJWUBNAHT


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 16, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Abbie, the yes fig
> 
> OYJWUBNAHT



OYeah, the JaW in UmBrella was NAmed HaT

Yvqesdkoaj


----------



## Username (May 16, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> OYeah, the JaW in UmBrella was NAmed HaT
> 
> Yvqesdkoaj



Yve (a name) says QuE? when an SD card becomes a KnockOff of AJ

duregdmfh


----------



## 5BLD (May 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Yve (a name) says QuE? when an SD card becomes a KnockOff of AJ
> 
> duregdmfh



Do real gods mafia

ghdkrvwkpmn


----------



## CubeRoots (May 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Do real gods mafia
> 
> ghdkrvwkpmn



GHD krew, workin' pimpin'

remember the v in krew

rieadckfmn


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 17, 2013)

RIght, EA Sports DeCide KoFfin (coffin) MeN.

vjbtafedb


----------



## A Leman (May 17, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> RIght, EA Sports DeCide KoFfin (coffin) MeN.
> 
> vjbtafedb



This thread seems popular recently so I'll do another. This is how I would approach it for larger attempts because I like 2 images/loci on 3BLD edges but more compact memo for bigger stuff.

[VJ BT AF ED] Vegeta hits Alf with a bat and then Ed(from ed,edd n eddie) eats his head like a jawbreaker after he falls.(the order works because I look left to right)
* The letter B, it's blocky and blue looking so yes, I just came up with vivid looking letters for the parity cases.

Next:OAKXGCTRVNC*


----------



## Riley (May 17, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Next:OAKXGCTRVNC



nOAh KiX ("kicks") GuCci, TeaRing VaN's C

Next: MEHRCTDBUND


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

Riley said:


> nOAh KiX ("kicks") GuCci, TeaRing VaN's C
> 
> Next: MEHRCTDBUND



Mii and HeR CuT DoBby from the United Nations in Denver

RMBCGDOIEPTXT


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Mii and HeR CuT DoBby from the United Nations in Denver
> 
> RMBCGDOIEPTXT



Remember, because god oinks experiments are taxed

Fwgablnprsedckq


----------



## MadeToReply (May 17, 2013)

FtW GAaaaaaa BaLls? NoPe race (RS) with EDucation ChicKen Quee?

GMDVCTHJWE


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 17, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> FtW GAaaaaaa BaLls? NoPe race (RS) with EDucation ChicKen Quee?
> 
> GMDVCTHJWE



Game devil has cats in Huj west.

Qasvrofdltj


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Qasvrofdltj


*
QA*lin the*S*o*V*iet *RO*mper *F*e*D* *L*igh*T* in *J*

NUAIHVSY


----------



## Ickathu (May 17, 2013)

NU (new) robots (AI) HaVe pSY.

HSDFNAOC


----------



## CubeRoots (May 17, 2013)

Hard LSD fan attacks old chum

ekhisvwofp


----------



## redbeat0222 (May 18, 2013)

*EK*ert's farmed *HI*s *S*u*V* *W*ith*O*ut *F*a*P*ing

ocnvkg


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 18, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> *EK*ert's farmed *HI*s *S*u*V* *W*ith*O*ut *F*a*P*ing
> 
> ocnvkg



OCtopus NeVer KeG

GKVNCORQ


----------



## MadeToReply (May 18, 2013)

GoKu VaN COre rocks! (RQ)

ERXDTFGH


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 24, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> GoKu VaN COre rocks! (RQ)
> 
> ERXDTFGH



Erik in xd tough girls hostel. 
Jbyshnkvbf


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 24, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Erik in xd tough girls hostel.
> Jbyshnkvbf



Justin Bieber said YeS to HoNoring KieV's Best Friend
Next: MQPGDSD


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 24, 2013)

MerQry (Mercury) PeGged DiStant D.

JVGWDFHNWXQ


----------

